# Identification help



## Krehas (Aug 23, 2017)

Found this little guy, wondering what it was


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Sorry, but you need better pictures. Does it have gills, teeth or pores. What was it growing around ? I see slight striation in the cap which would make it an Amanita possibly.


----------



## Krehas (Aug 23, 2017)

Sorry I only took the 2 pics, it's has gills. It was found near poplar trees. It's a spot I have found yellow Morels I'm the spring. I'm new to mushrooming so I only know morels and shaggy caps. Next time I will take better pics. Thanks for the input!


----------

